# Regarding Palm, Inc Folder



## Genishk (Jan 2, 2012)

So I have all the files downloaded, and I did the first step where you install, but I cannot find where Palm Inc folder is? I know it is not on my computer and whenver I instal step one I get 2 folders I get webOS PDK and HP webOS SDK, not the folder I need Palm, inc. Why?


----------



## zoloft (Dec 31, 2011)

It should be on your computer in your program files folder. Not your TP. I may be wrong.







did you install the webos first on your tp? I added the novacom.exe to my palm folder on my c:drive on my computer and took it from there.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

You already had the Palm or webOS SDK installed, so you will NOT get a Palm, Inc folder. Wherever novacom.exe exists, that is the folder you want to use.


----------



## zoloft (Dec 31, 2011)

Guess I was wrong.. figures. Thanks ReverendKJR


----------

